# German Mantis Book



## ellroy (Feb 11, 2006)

Geez, wish I could sprechen ze deutsch.....this book looks great:

http://www.ms-verlag.de/index.php?58&amp;b...tt_products=464

I did try running the text on the page thru a translater site but it was a bit lame.

Perhaps it will be reprinted in English??

Alan


----------



## Ian (Feb 11, 2006)

wow, nice find alan! That does look like a pretty class book...have you contacted the place to see if they do english versions?


----------



## ellroy (Feb 11, 2006)

Nein....I didn't feel I could overcome the language barrier. I thought some of our German friends might know of it.

**Edit** I have contacted the publisher through the website, will keep you posted


----------



## Christian (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi.

I mentioned this one in another post. The first edition is in German only. However, it may be possible that the author is on the way to a second edition, in which the revisions which were undertook afterwards are to be included. He was also searching for someone to translate it into English. I do not know if he is proceeding with this. Maybe your request will be answered by the publisher.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## JoshTopp (Feb 12, 2006)

That sounds like an awsome book, i can speak/read some german so I figured it would be worth it, but it comes out to about $71 if you check the exchange rate, alittle pricey for a book right, later maybe.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Feb 12, 2006)

you can get this in the UK but you would have to be pretty fluent in German, I can cope with the basics but thats about it

I'm sure I saw a copy at last years Kettering Show


----------



## ellroy (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi,

Reply from publisher....not available in English, did not mention any plans for it either,

cheers

Alan


----------



## francisco (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello ALl,

I have one copy of that book I think it was like 100 dollars, and it was send to my by a friend in England. I don't speak German but it is a great reference book with lots of pictures.

I belive Insectus told me that he knows the guys who took some of the pics and metion also that they were thinking about coming out with an english version,lets just hope.

Perhaps if we ask the plubisher a lot of times he might consider that option.

Regards

FT


----------



## Chris Dickie (Feb 14, 2006)

If I remember right it is a publisher which sells english books, mainly about reptiles, so there is a chance


----------

